# Swiping to minimize message



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

How or where have I missed this? Or is it new? SW ver 46.2. We were driving and got the "Regenerative Breaking Limited" message. A swipe to the left reduces this to a reminder icon on the left. It was kind of an accident that the swipe happened, but was very surprised when it did. I needed this last week for the Tire Pressure Warning. Last week I did everything I could think of to get rid of it, but didnt swipe it left. I don't know if this applies to all messages or just the "Green" messages. I guess different messages have different levels of warning by their color. The Tire Pressure Warning message is yellow, Regen is Green.

To say the least I never remember seeing this or I've forgotten, which is getting more and more likely every day.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

GDN said:


> How or where have I missed this? Or is it new? SW ver 46.2. We were driving and got the "Regenerative Breaking Limited" message. A swipe to the left reduces this to a reminder icon on the left. It was kind of an accident that the swipe happened, but was very surprised when it did. I needed this last week for the Tire Pressure Warning. Last week I did everything I could think of to get rid of it, but didnt swipe it left.


Interesting! I've tried tapping it to make it go away (especially when it sticks around) but the idea of swiping it never occurred to me. I figured if a tap did nothing, a swipe wouldn't either...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

It's been around for a while. I know I had it on 42.4, and of course have it now on 48. I first learned of it on a you-tube video called Tesla Pro-Tips about 6 weeks ago. I now tap, double-tap, and swipe everything that shows up on the screen just in case!


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Interesting! I've tried tapping it to make it go away (especially when it sticks around) but the idea of swiping it never occurred to me. I figured if a tap did nothing, a swipe wouldn't either...


I have found that the messages I have received (low tire pressure, for example), expand back to full size after some period of time - it's kind of annoying, but at least it gets it out of the way for a time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This has definitely been around for a pretty long time, certainly pre v9


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This has definitely been around for a pretty long time, certainly pre v9


OK - this is like your back coated window, have you documented it in a video? Just giving you a hard time, sorry. You need to add this to a video. I swear I haven't seen it or heard of it and those messages get annoying, especially the low tire on a cold morning. I'v never seen the message minimized to the round icon on the side of the screen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> OK - this is like your back coated window, have you documented it in a video? Just giving you a hard time, sorry. You need to add this to a video. I swear I haven't seen it or heard of it and those messages get annoying, especially the low tire on a cold morning. I'v never seen the message minimized to the round icon on the side of the screen.


This was one that I had found purely by accident


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Wow...kind of shocked I didn't know this. Thanks!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Discovered this by accident a week ago due to tire pressure warning. Just yet another awesome thing about the car, helps to move the warning to the side when it's not something urgent you need to worry about. Sometimes even we forget how advanced and intuitive this car's interface is. With an iPad swiping is natural for me, so I'm happy to see Tesla engineers designed the Model 3 touchscreen to be as intuitive as the ipad.

By the way when you have a warning, the trunk open button moves to the right side of the vehicle on the screen. Took me a sec to realize when I was looking for it.


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

If you swipe a green message away, it remains minimized for the rest of the drive. 

Not sure about warnings like tire pressure, etc.


----------

